# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  توقعات الابراج 2009 من ماجي فرح

## روان

التوقعات الفلكية لكل  الأسبوع تجدها هنا متجدده باستمرار

  الحمل    21 آذار (مارس) - 20 نيسان (أبريل) 

مهنياً: يعرضك الطموح المبالغ فيه لصدمة قاسية، تذكر أن القناعة كنز لا يفنى. عاطفياً: تمر راهناً بمرحلة مثالية تنعم فيها بالحب الحقيقي. اجتماعياً: تفاءل ولا تدع أبسط الأمور تقلقك وتزعجك. رقم الحظ: 14.


  الثور    21 نيسان (أبريل) - 20 أيار (مايو) 

مهنياً: لا تتعلق بالأوهام لمجرد أنها تعجبك، لا تقدم على ما تعتقده سهلا لأنك تريده. عاطفياً: كن أكثر جدية في تعاطيك مع الحبيب ومتطلباته. اجتماعياً: اليوم غير مناسب لاتخاذ قرارات حاسمة عكس ما كنت تتوقع. رقم الحظ: 11.


  الجوزاء    21 أيار (مايو) - 21 حزيران (يونيو) 

مهنياً: ثابر على نشاطك، تبهر الجميع بعملك الجيد وقدراتك الهائلة. عاطفياً: تواجه علاقتك مع الشريك المشاكل، لكنّك تستطيع أن تحسّن هذا المناخ بأن تكون أكثر اعتدالاً. اجتماعياً: تعلّم من أخطائك السابقة في حل مشاكلك العالقة. ‏ رقم الحظ: 13.



  السرطان    22 حزيران (يونيو) - 22 تموز (يوليو) 

مهنياً: تواجه مضايقات من الزملاء ناتجة من الغيرة، لا تكترث لأي عمل تشعر أنه عدائي نحوك وكن إيجابياً. عاطفياً: يقلقك غياب الحبيب، لكنه مضطر بحكم عمله. اجتماعياً: ستكون محاطاً بأشخاص يحبونك وتتلقى دعماً معنوياً من أحد المقربين. رقم الحظ: 6.


  الأسد    23 تموز (يوليو) - 22 آب (أغسطس) 

مهنياً: اعمل بحذر بعيداً عن التشنجات، لتتمكن من تحويل الأمور إلى صالحك. عاطفياً: لا تتردد في البوح بمشاعرك للحبيب وإلا فقدت حبه. اجتماعياً: أمور وحوادث خفيفة وبسيطة، تتجاوزها بحسن تصرفك ووعيك. رقم الحظ: 7.

  العذراء    23 آب (أغسطس) - 22 أيلول (سبتمبر) 

مهنياً: لقاء مميز في العمل يفتح أمامك آفاقاً جديدة ومفيدة. عاطفياً: تحاسب الشريك على أخطائه وتنسى أنك أخطأت بحقه أيضاً. اجتماعياً: يسعدك أن تشعر بالتوازن والانسجام مع المقربين. ‏رقم الحظ: 12.

  الميزان    23 أيلول (سبتمبر) - 23 تشرين الأول (أكتوبر) 

مهنياً: بينك وبين السعادة خطوات بسيطة، طموحك تحسد عليه، سيفتح أمامك باب التفوق والتقدم. عاطفياً: تفكر ملياً في أقوالك للشريك وتكتشف أنك أخطأت بحقه. اجتماعياً: فترة هدوء تشعر خلالها كأنك في عطلة حتى لو بقيت في إطار حياتك العادية. رقم الحظ: 9.

  العقرب    24 تشرين الأول (أكتوبر) - 21 تشرين الثاني (نوفمبر) 

مهنياً: تقوم بعمل تكون نتائجه عكس توقعاتك ما يصيبك بخيبة أمل، مع ذلك لا تيأس. عاطفياً: تستيقظ علاقة عاطفية كانت في حالة رقاد فجأة بفضل ظروف طارئة. اجتماعياً: يقف الأصدقاء إلى جانبك في المحنة التي أنت فيها ويعملون على إخراجك منها. رقم الحظ: 7.

  القوس    22 تشرين الثاني (نوفمبر) - 20 كانون الأول (ديسمبر) 

مهنياً: أنت أمام تحديات كبيرة، كن حكيماً واعرف كيف تتصرف لمجابهتها. عاطفياً: صارح الحبيب بما يدور في بالك، يستطيع تقديم النصيحة المناسبة. اجتماعياً: يوقعك ترددك وعدم قدرتك على حسم الأمور في حيرة كبيرة. رقم الحظ: 4.

  الجدي    21 كانون الأول (ديسمبر) - 19 كانون الثاني (يناير) 

مهنياً: لا تتورط في صفقات كبيرة قبل دراستها بعمق، وإلا كان الفشل من نصيبك. عاطفياً: الحبيب متيم بك، امنحه المزيد من الحنان وامض وقتاً إضافياً معه. اجتماعياً: راقب ما يجري من حولك لئلا تجد نفسك وسط ورطة. رقم الحظ: 11.

  الدلو    20 كانون الثاني (يناير) - 18 شباط (فبراير) 

مهنياً: لن تتأخر المكافأة التي تنتظرها على الصعيد المهني، أصبحت نتائج عملك واضحة وباهرة حقاً. عاطفياً: تقرر المضي قدماً في علاقتك مع الحبيب وتفكر جدياً في الارتباط به. اجتماعياً: الدنيا تضحك لك ويتجدد نشاطك بقوة هذه الفترة. رقم الحظ: 10.


  الحوت    19 شباط (فبراير) - 20 آذار (مارس) 

مهنياً: ما تفكر به يصعب الوصول إليه، تذكر أن القناعة كنز لا يفنى. ‏ عاطفياً: تتساءل حول أمور تعرف أن لا أحد يملك الأجوبة عنها إلا الحبيب. اجتماعياً: لا تعتب على أحد أفراد أسرتك لأنه سيعتذر منك قريباً. ‏رقم الحظ: 6.

----------


## N_tarawneh

> الجدي 21 كانون الأول (ديسمبر) - 19 كانون الثاني (يناير) 
> 
> مهنياً: لا تتورط في صفقات كبيرة قبل دراستها بعمق، وإلا كان الفشل من نصيبك. عاطفياً: الحبيب متيم بك، امنحه المزيد من الحنان وامض وقتاً إضافياً معه. اجتماعياً: راقب ما يجري من حولك لئلا تجد نفسك وسط ورطة. رقم الحظ: 11.


مشكورة يا روانتنا ... :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> العقرب 24 تشرين الأول (أكتوبر) - 21 تشرين الثاني (نوفمبر) 
> 
> مهنياً: تقوم بعمل تكون نتائجه عكس توقعاتك ما يصيبك بخيبة أمل، مع ذلك لا تيأس. عاطفياً: تستيقظ علاقة عاطفية كانت في حالة رقاد فجأة بفضل ظروف طارئة. اجتماعياً: يقف الأصدقاء إلى جانبك في المحنة التي أنت فيها ويعملون على إخراجك منها. رقم الحظ: 7.


 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  
شكرا روان

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

العقرب  :Bl (3):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

مشكورة روان 

البرج الجدي

----------


## koori

شكرا الك رورو

----------


## روان

حركة الكواكب لهذا الأسبوع 


تتحرك الكواكب هذا الأسبوع في الأبراج على النحو التالي: 
الشمس في برج السرطان 
عطارد في برج الجوزاء 
الزهرة في برج السرطان 
ينتقل المريخ  إلى برج العذراء 
يتراجع المشتري في برج الجدي 
زحل في برج العذراء 
يتراجع أورانوس في برج الحوت 
يتراجع بلوتو في برج القوس 
يتراجع نبتون في برج الدلو 



التوقعات الفلكية لهذا الأسبوع 
برج الحمل 
يؤمن لك وجود زحل في العذراء تنظيماً في الأمور المالية واستثمارات مالية ناجحة. احذر من الاهتمام بكل ما هو سري أو الانجراف في أمور غامضة. ويشير كوكب المشتري إلى أن الأمور قد تسير بشكل سيئ أوقد تبحث عن الاستقلالية أو الحلول لبعض الأوضاع. 
برج الثور 
تمنحك حركة كوكب المشتري في برج الجدي الحظ اللازم لإنجاح الشراكة مع الآخرين. تتخذ مواقف إيجابية تجاه الآخرين وتضحية وإنكار للذات. قد تعرف أسرارا مهمة، نجاح في قضايا البيع والشراء. الأوضاع الفلكية تولد لديك الرغبة في السفر وقد تكون هناك علاقة مع الأجانب أو عودة غائب من السفر. 
برج الجوزاء 
الوضع الفلكي سيء جداً هذه الأيام قد يسبب لك أزمات مع المحيط أنت بغنى عنها، أو قد يعرضك لمشاحنات زوجية وعاطفية تؤدي إلى الجفاء والقطيعة. وكوكب زحل في برج العذراء، يسلط الضوء على شؤونك العائلية وعلاقتك مع المحيط ويثمن المساعدات التي يحتاجها الأشقاء منك. احذر فتوراً في العلاقة معهم. 
برج السرطان 
ينصحك كوكب المشتري بدراسة جميع المستندات والعقود جيدا قبل التوقيع عليها. قد تنشغل بالاهتمام بصحتك أو تقوم بحل بعض المشاكل المهنية التي لم تعد تتحمل التأجيل. أما كوكب زحل ، فيساعدك على ضبط الميزانية. عليك لالتزام بالقوانين واحترام النظام . 
برج الأسد 
يفقدك تراجع كوكب المشتري في برج الجدي الحظ والدعم الصحي. الوضع الفلكي ينذر بالخسائر المادية. لا تغامر في عمليات بيع وشراء العقارات. قد تفقد أعصابك و تكون غير قادرة على التعامل مع الآخرين، احذر التشنج والتوتر فقد تجتاز فترة مربكة على الصعيد الشخصي. 
برج العذراء 
تراجع كوكب المشتري، يعطل من سير الأمور، فقد تتأجل فرصة لتوقيع عقود أو تقوم بإلغاء صفقات تجارية مهمة، أو تقع تحت تأثير من الضغوط المادية. لكن الأجواء الفلكية تمنحك المودة وتعزز العلاقة مع الأحباء، احذر من الانجراف في أحزاب غير قانونية. 
برج الميزان 
يدعوك كوكب المشتري لتدعيم المركز المهني وعدم الدخول في مناقشات حادة مع الرؤساء أو المرؤوسين، كذلك الحذر في اللجوء إلى القضاء لحل الخلافات. ويسبب كوكب زحل في برج العذراء لك اضطراباً في المشاعر العاطفية، وقد يسبب لك التسرع في اتخاذ قرارات يؤدي إلى انفصال أو مشاكل مع الحبيب. 
برج العقرب 
يوتر تراجع كوكب المشتري علاقتك مع الأخوة و الجيران و يفقدك الحظ في تنقلاتك. عليك بأخذ قسط كبير من الراحة حتى تستطيع مواصلة أعمالك. فرصة لتوقيع عقود تجارية. احتمال سفر مفاجئ. حاول عدم مخالفة الأنظمة. لديك فرصة نجاح في الأسفار البعيدة و الامتحانات للطلاب. 
برج القوس 
يتراجع كوكب المشتري في برج الجدي فيسهم بانقلاب الأوضاع وتقلب الأعمال وضياع الفرص التجارية والمادية. أما زحل في العذراء فيدعوك للاستقرار والحكمة وعدم التسرع والعمل بروية إلى أن تتغير الظروف لمصلحتك. انتبه للصحة، فالأجواء الفلكية قد تسبب تراجعاً في حالتك الصحية. 
برج الجدي 
يتراجع المشتري في برج الجدي، منزلك الفلكي الأول، فيسبب توتراً ومراوحة في المكان، واضطراباً على الصعيد الشخصي. أما زحل في برج الأسد، فيجعلك تهتم بكل ما هو أجنبي ويؤجج الرغبة بالسفر أو الهجرة والتعرف على كل ماهو غريب. 
برج الدلو 
يتراجع كوكب المشتري في برج الجدي ،بيت المتاعب بالنسبة لك، فتسوء الأحوال النفسية والعائلية والعاطفية. وجود كوكب زحل في برج العذراء يدفع تركيزك إلى المركز الاجتماعي والسمعة الشخصية. حاجة ملحة لبلوغ الهدف. انفتاح واهتمام اجتماعي. 
برج الحوت 
يسبب لك تراجع كوكب المشتري في الجدي مشاكل عصيبة، وتوتر على الصعيد الاجتماعي، قد ينشأ خلاف مع أحد الأصدقاء. ويسبب كوكب زحل في برج العذراء عدم القدرة على ضبط النفس في التعامل مع الشركاء، عليك بالهدوء حتى لا تفلت الأمور من بين يديك.

----------


## N_tarawneh

> برج الجدي 
> يتراجع المشتري في برج الجدي، منزلك الفلكي الأول، فيسبب توتراً ومراوحة في المكان، واضطراباً على الصعيد الشخصي. أما زحل في برج الأسد، فيجعلك تهتم بكل ما هو أجنبي ويؤجج الرغبة بالسفر أو الهجرة والتعرف على كل ماهو غريب.


مشكورة أمّ الرور ... :SnipeR (62):  

بصراحة السفر وارد بنص شهر 8 ... :SnipeR (62):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

مشكورة روان

----------


## آلجوري

برج الأسد 
يفقدك تراجع كوكب المشتري في برج الجدي الحظ والدعم الصحي. الوضع الفلكي ينذر بالخسائر المادية. لا تغامر في عمليات بيع وشراء العقارات. قد تفقد أعصابك و تكون غير قادرة على التعامل مع الآخرين، احذر التشنج والتوتر فقد تجتاز فترة مربكة على الصعيد الشخصي. 

يعطيك العافية روان  :Frown:

----------


## روان

شكرا لردودكم وبرجك مع روان رح تكون زاويه اسبوعيه وبضيف الابراج لكل اسبوع اول باول :Smile:

----------


## بدون تعليق

نحن في الانتظار

الرجاء عدم كتابه اي مداخلات حتى تتمكن روان من كتابه الابراج مرتبه و منظمه

شكرا على المجهود روان

تحياتي

----------


## روان

> نحن في الانتظار
> 
> الرجاء عدم كتابه اي مداخلات حتى تتمكن روان من كتابه الابراج مرتبه و منظمه
> 
> شكرا على المجهود روان
> 
> تحياتي


شكرا على الرد وتثبيت الموضوع بدون تعليق

----------


## روان

برج الحمل 
قد تتعطل الأسفار أو تضطرب العلاقات مع الخارج، وتعيش انفعالات كثيرة وتصطدم ببعض الحوادث. بسبب تراجع كوكب بلوتو. تراكم في العمل وعدم القدرة على إنجاز الأمور بسرعة، مشكلات تتعلق بالإرث وبالميراث، أو دفع مستحقات عن فترة عمل سابقة. 
برج الثور 
تفقد القدرة على التركيز والتخطيط، وتشعر بالقيود والتعب على الصعيد الاجتماعي بسبب تراجع كوكب أورانوس في برج الحوت، يجب الحفاظ على السمعة واحترام السلطة والرؤساء. عليك بدراسة المشاريع التجارية جيداً. فشل في الاستماع إلى وجهات نظر الآخرين. 
برج الجوزاء 
انفتاح على الأفكار الجديدة، وقدرة على الإبداع، ويزداد التصميم والحزم في متابعة الأمور العالقة، كذلك يزداد اهتمامك بجمع الأموال وكتم الأسرار. لكن المشاكل تتفاقم على الصعيد العاطفي والشراكة، يجب إيجاد الحلول والتسويات في الأمور القانونية والعائلية، انتبه للصحة. 
برج السرطان 
تدخل مرحلة جيدة على الصعيد الشخصي وقد يحالفك الحظ في أمورك التجارية. يحتاج إليك أحد المقربين أو قد تثار أمور عائلية، حاول السيطرة على أعصابك. أو تجري تغييرات منزلية أو تقوم بشراء وبيع عقارات. أنصحك بالهدوء والانتباه. 
برج الأسد 
تراجع كوكب نبتون في برج الدلو، منزلك الفلكي السابع، يحدث حالة من التردد والغضب على الصعيد العاطفي أو مشكلات عاطفية، احذر الصدامات مع الحبيب. بإمكانك القيام بتدعيم الشراكة وإنجاز الكثير من الأعمال.انتبه للأمور المهنية. قد تتعرض لتراجع صحي . 
برج العذراء 
يجب الانتباه أثناء السفر، فقد تتعرض للمشاكل مع القانون أو لمواجهات مع الزملاء في العمل أو حوادث مفاجئة. هذه الفترة ممتازة للعمل والعلاقات العامة والتعاملات التجارية. هناك فرص للترقية أو بداية لمشروع جديد أو دراسة أو اتصالات. 
برج الميزان 
يشير الفلك إلى ضرورة حل مشكلة شخصية أوعائلية. كذلك يجب النظر إلى الأشياء بطريقة جديدة وصحيحة. قد تواجه بعض التوتر مع المحيط، أو تهتم لقضية تتعلق بأحد المقربين، حاول تهدئة الأعصاب وعدم المواجهة فالكواكب في برج السرطان تشكل زاوية تربيع سيئة مع برجك. 
برج العقرب 
تدعمك السماء على الصعيد الصحي وتحصل على دعم معنوي من الأشقاء. تهدأ الخواطر، وتنتهي الخلافات العاطفية وتشعر بقوة المشاعر. عليك الاهتمام بشكل جدي بأوضاعك المهنية، أنصحك بالهدوء والتعامل بدقة مع الزملاء في العمل، فقد يدفعك الوضع الفلكي إلى التوتر والانفعال على صعيد مهنتك. 
برج القوس 
حظ جيد على الصعيدين التجاري والمهني، ينصب اهتمامك على الناحية المادية، وتنال الاستقرار على الصعيد المادي، تفكير جدي بالانطلاق بمشروع مالي. تفرض شروطك على الآخرين وتنال الدعم والتأييد من العائلة، قد تقوم بإنجاز أمر مهم وتمر بفترة ذهبية تجعلك سعيداً. 
برج الجدي 
وقت مناسب للإبداع أو قضاء أوقات مع الشريك. أو التعرف إلى شريك أو بداية حب جديد. 
نجاح في الاتصالات، قد تحصل على مكافأة من القدر للجهود المبذولة. يتراجع الحظ عاطفياً، لوجود ثلاثة كواكب" الشمس وعطارد والزهرة، في برج السرطان، بمواجهة مع برجك، عليك بمراقبة الأوضاع جيداً على الصعيد المالي، فتراجع كوكب نبتون في بيت المال قد يسبب بعض الصعوبات المالية. 
برج الدلو 
افتقار إلى الموضوعية؛ لذا يجب تأجيل القرارات المهمة. مزاج عاطفي سيء، وقد تتعرض إلى توتر في العلاقة الزوجية أو في الشراكات. يجب عدم تأجيل الأمور وبذل الجهد في البحث عن الحلول. احذر الدخول في تمويلات فوضوية بسبب تراجع كوكب أورانوس في بيت المال. 
برج الحوت 
يجب الحذر من الحوادث أو الوقوع في الأوهام والمآزق والانتباه للصحة بسبب تراجع كوكب أورانوس في برجك وكوكب نبتون في البيت الثاني عشر "بيت المتاعب". تجنب بعض السارقين والكاذبين وبائعي الأوهام. تحتاج الأمور إلى صبر وعمل جاد هذا الأسبوع، فلا تستعجل أمراً، بل حاول أن تتعامل بليونة مع المحيطين بك

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> برج الثور 
> تفقد القدرة على التركيز والتخطيط، وتشعر بالقيود والتعب على الصعيد الاجتماعي بسبب تراجع كوكب أورانوس في برج الحوت، يجب الحفاظ على السمعة واحترام السلطة والرؤساء. عليك بدراسة المشاريع التجارية جيداً. فشل في الاستماع إلى وجهات نظر الآخرين.


يسلمو روان  :Smile:

----------


## روان

مرحبا معاذ  :Smile:  

يالله كل واحد ياخد برجه وعلى جامعته او شغله بسرعه  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## آلجوري

أنا الأسد 

يسلمووو  :Smile:

----------


## احساس المطر

شكرا روان

----------


## MR.X

*[CENTER]يسلمو روان .

بس الظاهر انو الحظ مش جاي معي هاي الفترة .

يلا بكرة بتزبط معي ..

الاسد [/CENTER]*

----------


## روان

شكرا على ردودكم  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ابو العبد

> العذراء    23 آب (أغسطس) - 22 أيلول (سبتمبر) 
> 
> مهنياً: لقاء مميز في العمل يفتح أمامك آفاقاً جديدة ومفيدة. عاطفياً: تحاسب الشريك على أخطائه وتنسى أنك أخطأت بحقه أيضاً. اجتماعياً: يسعدك أن تشعر بالتوازن والانسجام مع المقربين. ‏رقم الحظ: 12.


شكرا روان

----------


## N_tarawneh

وين جديدك يا أمّ الرور ...؟؟؟  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## روان

> وين جديدك يا أمّ الرور ...؟؟؟



 :Icon18:   :Icon18:   :Icon18:   :Icon18:  



التوقعات الفلكية لهذا الأسبوع 


برج الحمل 
يمنحك كوكب المشتري الحظ اللازم للبداية من جديد في ترتيب أوضاعك. يسبب عطارد في برج الأسد، العناد و التصميم والقدرة على القيام بواجباتك وإنجاز التزاماتك على أكمل وجه. أنت بحاجة إلى قليل من الليونة والمرونة في التعامل مع العائلة. 
برج الثور 
يؤمن لك كوكب المشتري قدرة على تنفيذ الأفكار التي تجلب الاستقرار. لكن حركة كوكب عطارد في برج الأسد منزلك مشكلا زاوية تربيع سيئة مع برجك قد تفقدك التركيز وخصوصاً في أمورك التجارية، أنصحك بعدم الدخول باستثمارات جديدة. 
برج الجوزاء 
يسبب كوكب عطارد في برج الأسد اتصالات فاشلة وفقدان للطاقة. حركة كوكب المشتري تحسن أمورك المهنية وتعود العلاقة مع الزملاء إلى طبيعتها. لكن حركة نبتون في برج الدلو قد تسبب لك تراجعا ًصحياً أو مشاكل تتعلق بالميراث أو الورثة، احذر التعرض للحوادث. 
برج السرطان 
كوكب المشتري يحمل معه الحظ ويعزز العلاقات العائلية ونجاحاً في تجارتك وتحسناً صحياً. حاذر من الانفعال والتوتر في علاقتك مع الشريك وجود كوكب عطارد في منزلك الفلكي الثاني يجعلك تفقد الرغبة في انجاز الأمور المتراكمة. اهدأ وتريث كي تستطيع ترتيب أمورك في هذه الفترة. 
برج الأسد 
تسبب حركة الكواكب لهذا الأسبوع كثرة المشاغل والمغامرات. قد يأتيك المال عن طريق الحظ. يؤثر الفلك على النجاح المهني و التحسن الصحي. حاول تحسين العلاقة مع الزملاء. يجعلك كوكب عطارد في برج الأسد، تكشف بعض المحتالين. أو ينتابك شعور بالتوتر والإرهاق الجسدي . 
برج العذراء 
تزداد القدرة لتشكيل علاقات دائمة مليئة بالصدق والتفاهم والوئام. بسبب حركة المشتري. توجه انتباهك إلى قضاء الوقت مع العائلة فالحظ إلى جانبك لتجد الوقت للسعادة، قد تهتم بالأمور المتعلقة بأحد شركاء العمل. كوكب عطارد يولد الإنهاك والمتاعب وإحساس بالملل وعدم القدرة على التواصل مع المحيط. 
برج الميزان 
يتواجد كوكب عطارد هذا الأسبوع في برج الأسد فيمنحك مشاعر حساسة وفترة دقيقة تتطلب الهدوء وحسن التصرف والصبر والتعقل. تنصحك الزوايا الفلكية بتجنب أي التزام كي لا تصاب بالخيبة وخاصة إذا كنت تعمل في مجال العقارات. فالوضع الفلكي قد يسبب بعض الخسائر، فلا تغامر. 
برج العقرب 
يزيدك الوضع الفلكي قوة وجرأة للتعبير عن ذاتك وإبراز مشاعرك، فاغتنم الفرصة. فرص لكسب المال وإيجاد الوسائل للخروج من أعبائك المالية. انتبه لسلامتك الشخصية بسبب وجود عطارد في برج الأسد، قد تفقد الاتصال مع شخص عزيز عليك. أوتحصل على تعويض أو مدخول مادي. 
برج القوس 
كوكب المشتري في منزلك الفلكي الأول قد يؤدي إلى ارتباط عائلي وحب. تتعزز لديك الثقة بالنفس. قد تكون هنالك متاعب ومصاريف زائدة اعتمد الحرص واحذر المجازفات. يدعوك الفلك للتخطيط والاهتمام بالتفاصيل وبدايات جديدة وتحقيق بعض الأهداف بسبب حركة عطارد. 
برج الجدي 
حركة كوكب عطارد في برج الأسد يسبب التشاؤم والحزن والاضطراب النفسي حاول عدم التهور أو التسرع باتخاذ قرارات مهمة على الصعيد المهني. تنظيم ومهارة وتكون محط احترام المحيطين بك، وتمر بأوقات مهمة جدا على الصعيد الاجتماعي. الزهرة تدفعك إلى تعزيز الروابط الزوجية والعاطفية وشعور بالسعادة. 
برج الدلو 
تدفع بمصالحك إلى الأمام بقوة وثبات ويزول التعب والإرهاق فتشعر بالهدوء والطمأنينة. تحاصرك الضغوط المالية، لا تقلق، فهناك بوادر وفرص جيدة للخروج من المشاكل. حركة كوكب المشتري في منزلك الفلكي الحادي عشر، تعزز بعض العلاقات وتنشئ بعض الصداقات الجديدة. 
برج الحوت 
تتحرر من الضغوطات المالية، تعتمد الذكاء في التقاط الفرص فهذه الفترة تحمل الكثير من الإيجابيات على الصعيد المهني والتجاري. مودة وارتباط عاطفي وطاقة وتتعزز لديك الثقة بالنفس. فترة دقيقة على الصعيد الشخصي.

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> برج العقرب 
> يزيدك الوضع الفلكي قوة وجرأة للتعبير عن ذاتك وإبراز مشاعرك، فاغتنم الفرصة. فرص لكسب المال وإيجاد الوسائل للخروج من أعبائك المالية. انتبه لسلامتك الشخصية بسبب وجود عطارد في برج الأسد، قد تفقد الاتصال مع شخص عزيز عليك. أوتحصل على تعويض أو مدخول مادي.


ياريت

----------


## N_tarawneh

> برج الجدي 
> حركة كوكب عطارد في برج الأسد يسبب التشاؤم والحزن والاضطراب النفسي حاول عدم التهور أو التسرع باتخاذ قرارات مهمة على الصعيد المهني. تنظيم ومهارة وتكون محط احترام المحيطين بك، وتمر بأوقات مهمة جدا على الصعيد الاجتماعي. الزهرة تدفعك إلى تعزيز الروابط الزوجية والعاطفية وشعور بالسعادة.


 :Bl (17):   :Bl (17):   :Bl (17):

----------


## روان

> ياريت


 :SnipeR (43):   :SnipeR (43):   :SnipeR (43):   :SnipeR (43):   :Wink:   :SnipeR (22):

----------


## روان

> 


انا ما دخلني هيك حضك  :8b3914fe8f:

----------


## روان

التوقعات الفلكية لهذا الأسبوع 


برج الحمل 
يمنحك كوكب المشتري الحظ اللازم للبداية من جديد في ترتيب أوضاعك. يسبب عطارد في برج الأسد، العناد و التصميم والقدرة على القيام بواجباتك وإنجاز التزاماتك على أكمل وجه. أنت بحاجة إلى قليل من الليونة والمرونة في التعامل مع العائلة. 
برج الثور 
يؤمن لك كوكب المشتري قدرة على تنفيذ الأفكار التي تجلب الاستقرار. لكن حركة كوكب عطارد في برج الأسد منزلك مشكلا زاوية تربيع سيئة مع برجك قد تفقدك التركيز وخصوصاً في أمورك التجارية، أنصحك بعدم الدخول باستثمارات جديدة. 
برج الجوزاء 
يسبب كوكب عطارد في برج الأسد اتصالات فاشلة وفقدان للطاقة. حركة كوكب المشتري تحسن أمورك المهنية وتعود العلاقة مع الزملاء إلى طبيعتها. لكن حركة نبتون في برج الدلو قد تسبب لك تراجعا ًصحياً أو مشاكل تتعلق بالميراث أو الورثة، احذر التعرض للحوادث. 
برج السرطان 
كوكب المشتري يحمل معه الحظ ويعزز العلاقات العائلية ونجاحاً في تجارتك وتحسناً صحياً. حاذر من الانفعال والتوتر في علاقتك مع الشريك وجود كوكب عطارد في منزلك الفلكي الثاني يجعلك تفقد الرغبة في انجاز الأمور المتراكمة. اهدأ وتريث كي تستطيع ترتيب أمورك في هذه الفترة. 
برج الأسد 
تسبب حركة الكواكب لهذا الأسبوع كثرة المشاغل والمغامرات. قد يأتيك المال عن طريق الحظ. يؤثر الفلك على النجاح المهني و التحسن الصحي. حاول تحسين العلاقة مع الزملاء. يجعلك كوكب عطارد في برج الأسد، تكشف بعض المحتالين. أو ينتابك شعور بالتوتر والإرهاق الجسدي . 
برج العذراء 
تزداد القدرة لتشكيل علاقات دائمة مليئة بالصدق والتفاهم والوئام. بسبب حركة المشتري. توجه انتباهك إلى قضاء الوقت مع العائلة فالحظ إلى جانبك لتجد الوقت للسعادة، قد تهتم بالأمور المتعلقة بأحد شركاء العمل. كوكب عطارد يولد الإنهاك والمتاعب وإحساس بالملل وعدم القدرة على التواصل مع المحيط. 
برج الميزان 
يتواجد كوكب عطارد هذا الأسبوع في برج الأسد فيمنحك مشاعر حساسة وفترة دقيقة تتطلب الهدوء وحسن التصرف والصبر والتعقل. تنصحك الزوايا الفلكية بتجنب أي التزام كي لا تصاب بالخيبة وخاصة إذا كنت تعمل في مجال العقارات. فالوضع الفلكي قد يسبب بعض الخسائر، فلا تغامر. 
برج العقرب 
يزيدك الوضع الفلكي قوة وجرأة للتعبير عن ذاتك وإبراز مشاعرك، فاغتنم الفرصة. فرص لكسب المال وإيجاد الوسائل للخروج من أعبائك المالية. انتبه لسلامتك الشخصية بسبب وجود عطارد في برج الأسد، قد تفقد الاتصال مع شخص عزيز عليك. أوتحصل على تعويض أو مدخول مادي. 
برج القوس 
كوكب المشتري في منزلك الفلكي الأول قد يؤدي إلى ارتباط عائلي وحب. تتعزز لديك الثقة بالنفس. قد تكون هنالك متاعب ومصاريف زائدة اعتمد الحرص واحذر المجازفات. يدعوك الفلك للتخطيط والاهتمام بالتفاصيل وبدايات جديدة وتحقيق بعض الأهداف بسبب حركة عطارد. 
برج الجدي 
حركة كوكب عطارد في برج الأسد يسبب التشاؤم والحزن والاضطراب النفسي حاول عدم التهور أو التسرع باتخاذ قرارات مهمة على الصعيد المهني. تنظيم ومهارة وتكون محط احترام المحيطين بك، وتمر بأوقات مهمة جدا على الصعيد الاجتماعي. الزهرة تدفعك إلى تعزيز الروابط الزوجية والعاطفية وشعور بالسعادة. 
برج الدلو 
تدفع بمصالحك إلى الأمام بقوة وثبات ويزول التعب والإرهاق فتشعر بالهدوء والطمأنينة. تحاصرك الضغوط المالية، لا تقلق، فهناك بوادر وفرص جيدة للخروج من المشاكل. حركة كوكب المشتري في منزلك الفلكي الحادي عشر، تعزز بعض العلاقات وتنشئ بعض الصداقات الجديدة. 
برج الحوت 
تتحرر من الضغوطات المالية، تعتمد الذكاء في التقاط الفرص فهذه الفترة تحمل الكثير من الإيجابيات على الصعيد المهني والتجاري. مودة وارتباط عاطفي وطاقة وتتعزز لديك الثقة بالنفس. فترة دقيقة على الصعيد الشخصي.

----------


## N_tarawneh

> برج الجدي 
> حركة كوكب عطارد في برج الأسد يسبب التشاؤم والحزن والاضطراب النفسي حاول عدم التهور أو التسرع باتخاذ قرارات مهمة على الصعيد المهني. تنظيم ومهارة وتكون محط احترام المحيطين بك، وتمر بأوقات مهمة جدا على الصعيد الاجتماعي. الزهرة تدفعك إلى تعزيز الروابط الزوجية والعاطفية وشعور بالسعادة.


شكلها خربانه على الآخرررررررررر ...  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## zain

_الدلو 20 كانون الثاني (يناير) - 18 شباط (فبراير) 

مهنياً: لن تتأخر المكافأة التي تنتظرها على الصعيد المهني، أصبحت نتائج عملك واضحة وباهرة حقاً. عاطفياً: تقرر المضي قدماً في علاقتك مع الحبيب وتفكر جدياً في الارتباط به. اجتماعياً: الدنيا تضحك لك ويتجدد نشاطك بقوة هذه الفترة. رقم الحظ: 10.
  شكرا كتييييييير الك يا روان وعنجد انا نفسي ارتبط باللي احبه وكون قدام كل الناس لانه الحب مش خطأ خاصة ازا كان باصوله بدون تجاوز وانا مريت بضغطج نفسي هائل وان شاء الله الحظ يلعب ملعبي لة للمرة الله يسمع منك واحنا منستنا كال اشي جديد مشكورررررة_

----------


## بنت الشام

شكرا  :SnipeR (68):  :SnipeR (68):  :SnipeR (68):

----------


## روان

التوقعات الفلكية لهذا الأسبوع 


برج الحمل 
تدعمك الكواكب على الصعيد الصحي. يسلط الفلك الضوء على أعمالك ومشاريعك وتنصب اهتماماتك على الأوضاع المالية والمهنية. احتمال لعلاقات مع الأجانب. وجود الزهرة في برج الأسد يساعد في حل المشاكل العاطفية. 
برج الثور 
نجاح مادي واهتمام بالتفاصيل وتحليل منطقي للأمور. الزاوية الفلكية التي يشكلها كوكب أورانوس قد تعرضك لبعض الحوادث المفاجئة احذر من السيارات أو النار وكل ما يشكل خطورة على سلامتك الشخصية. 
برج الجوزاء 
إن الزاوية التي تشكلها الشمس مع برجك تسبب لك بعض المشاكل الصحية التي تحتاج للعلاج السريع. حظ كبير لتنفيذ بعض المشاريع التجارية وفرص عديدة لكسب مادي. وظف طاقاتك بشكل صحيح لإحراز النجاح المطلوب. 
برج السرطان 
مشروع مهني جديد ومفيد وفترة من التغيرات الجيدة، يحثك الوضع الفلكي على السفر والاكتشاف، احذر ممارسة الأعمال التي تتطلب قوة وعنف فقد تتعرض لكسور في العظام في هذه الفترة. تقضي الوقت مع أولادك ويزداد اهتمامك بالعائلة. 
برج الأسد 
تتحرر من الضغوط وتنقلب الأمور لمصلحتك.حاول استثمار هذه الفترة.تتسارع الأحداث وتأتيك الفرص الثمينة، قد تباشر بتنفيذ أحد المشاريع المؤجلة، فهذه فترة من الاستقرار على الصعيد المادي. تمنحك الكواكب قوة ومرونة في التواصل مع الآخرين، تتعامل بسرعة فائقة مع الأمور وتكون تحركانك سريعة. 
برج العذراء 
الوضع الفلكي يمنحك القدرة على تنفيذ الأفكار التي تجلب الاستقرار. قد تتعرض لبعض الانتقادات من الآخرين ويسود التوتر علاقاتك الشخصية. متاعب صحية وإحساس بالضيق والإرهاق. حاول الخلود إلى الراحة والترفيه عن نفسك. 
برج الميزان 
فترة جيدة للقيام بعمل ناجح أو إثبات جدارتك في الأعمال الموكلة إليك. إحساس بالقوة وروح التنافس. علاقات اجتماعية ناجحة، تلبي الدعوات وتشارك في المناسبات وتقضي وقتاً ممتعاً مع الأحباء. وتصبح الأمور 
برج العقرب 
لا تغامر في هذه الفترة ولا تقدم على الدخول في مشاريع جديدة. تفقد السيطرة على زمام الأمور. أنصحك بالتريث فالوقت الحالي ليس في مصلحتك وهذا الوضع الفلكي يجعلك متهوراً وعصبياً. تواجه مشاكل مع المحيط . احذر ارتكاب الأخطاء. 
برج القوس 
أنصحك بالهدوء والانتباه كي لا تتعرض لحوادث طارئة.اهتمام بالقضايا المالية. قد تواجه أوضاعا عائلية مربكة أو تقومين بدور الوساطة في نزاع عائلي. قد يحصل ما يدعوك للاهتمام بالوالدين، أو تتعرض لبعض المفاجآت على الصعيد العائلي. 
برج الجدي 
مفاجآت السلبية على الصعيد النفسي. تفقد القدرة العمل وتهمل واجباتك المهنية. تشعر باضطرابات صحية ، لكنها عابرة. تتعرض لتغيير مهم في قضية مالية أو مهنية بسبب الزاوية الفلكية بين عطارد وبلوتو. الزاوية الفلكية بين كوكبي الشمس وزحل تحذرك من اللجوء إلى العنف والتسلط. 

برج الدلو 
لا تقحم نفسك في مشاكل مع الزملاء. ولا تدخل في نقاشات عقيمة. قد تتعرض لخلافات عائلية أو تكون قلقا من حالة عائلية طارئة. يسود جو من التوتر و العمل الشاق ومشاكل مع الزملاء. احذر الخسارات في عمليات البيع والشراء . تتعطل الاتصالات وتضطر لمضاعفة الجهود. 
برج الحوت 
الوضع الفلكي قد يسبب لك بعض المخاطر لذا عليك بالحذر من حوادث النار والحذر في التعامل مع الآلات الحادة. احذر القيام بأي عمل جراحي. كذلك الحذر من خسارة القضايا بخاصة القانونية. عليك بتحمل المسؤوليات وعدم إهمال الواجبات

----------


## سامر حمدوني

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووررررر    يا    رورو

----------


## diyaomari

> برج الثور 
> نجاح مادي واهتمام بالتفاصيل وتحليل منطقي للأمور. الزاوية الفلكية التي يشكلها كوكب أورانوس قد تعرضك لبعض الحوادث المفاجئة احذر من السيارات أو النار وكل ما يشكل خطورة على سلامتك الشخصية.



مشكورة روان.............

----------


## غسان

برج العذراء 
الوضع الفلكي يمنحك القدرة على تنفيذ الأفكار التي تجلب الاستقرار. قد تتعرض لبعض الانتقادات من الآخرين ويسود التوتر علاقاتك الشخصية. متاعب صحية وإحساس بالضيق والإرهاق. حاول الخلود إلى الراحة والترفيه عن نفس



هاي انا متدمر الاسبوع الجاي ..... مشكورة روان  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

*وينك يا روان*

----------


## حتى ظلي له مهابه

توقعات الابراج 2009 من ماجي فرح


توقعات الابراج والسياسة 2009 من ماجي فرح


- منذ العام 1990، وماغي فرح، سيدة التوقعات الفلكية، تحرص على إنزال كتابها الى الأسواق قبيل بدء السنة الجديدة بشهر على الأقل. وغالباً ما تنفد طبعاته في الشهرين الأولين من السنة، لتعيد طباعته ثانية.

ماغي، التي كانت أول من درس علم الفلك وعلاقة الكواكب بالأبراج، ما لبث أن لحقها الكثيرون في هذا الدرب، إلا أنها بقيت علامة فارقة واسماً قد يُقلّد، لكنه لا يتكرر. وككل عام، خصّت ستوب بحوار حول توقعات العام المقبل ضمن كتابها الجديد "سنة الأزمات العنيفة"، وفيه كثير من المفاجآت الحلوة والمرة، المفصّلة بيومياتها ضمن 580 صفحة.

ماغي فرح، مبروك الزواج الذي شكّل مفاجأة للناس؟

شكراً، لكن لماذا؟ الإنسان يتزوج حين يشاء، وعندما تخطر الفكرة في رأسه.

برغم الزواج والعمل التلفزيوني، هل ما زلت تملكين الوقت لإنجاز كتاب ضخم؟

الزواج لا يؤخرني، وزوجي لا يمنعني عنه، بل على العكس، يشجعني. لكنه يقول لي، إذا كان يتعبك الى هذه الدرجة فتوقفي عنه. التلفزيون هو الذي يأخذ الكثير من وقتي. في كل سنة أقول: سيكون الكتاب الأخير، لأنه بالفعل عمل متعب ومرهق.

والنتيجة؟
لا أعرف، إذا لم أنجز الكتاب تقوم القيامة. هو يباع قبل الانتهاء من طبعه، والكل يطلبه ويصر على أعداد كبيرة منه. في الواقع، أمام إقبال القراء عليه، أجد أن الأمر ليس في يدي. عندما أبدأ بتحضيره لا أتوقف إلا وقد أرسلته للطبع، عندي غرام تجاهه.

ماذا تحقق في توقعات ماغي فرح للعام 2008؟
توقعات العام 2008 حملت عنوان "آمال تُزهر". وعندما قدّمته في كانون الأول الماضي، لم أكن قد اخترت عنوانه بعد. لكن اليوم، بعد مرور سنة عليه، نجد أن الآمال أزهرت فعلاً، في لبنان والعالم، إذ، كانت سنة الاتفاقات السياسية بامتياز. قلت فيه إننا سنشهد لقاءات ومفاوضات كبيرة من أجل السلام والاتفاقات، كما قلت إنه ستتخلل هذه السنة مفاوضات لم تكن ممكنة، وهذا ما حصل عبر مؤتمر الدوحة وعبر الاتفاقات السورية ـ الإسرائيلية والانفتاح الأوروبي ـ الإقليمي والانتخابات الرئاسية التي حصلت ورحل معها التشنج الذي كان موجوداً.

وقلت إنه في شهر أيار/مايو قد تحصل أحداث تقلب بعض المقاييس، وهذا ما حصل في بيروت خلال شهر أيار، الى جانب الكثير من أحداث عالمية جرت، وأيضاً وأيضاً، قلت إنها سنة ستحمل حدثاً اقتصادياً خطيراً، وثمة شيء سيصيب الولايات المتحدة الأميركية، وقد حصل الحدث الاقتصادي الذي بدأ منها وشمل العالم. وذكرت أيضاً، أن كوكب بلوتون الذي غادر برج القوس ودخل برج الجدي في شهر تشرين الثاني/نو?مبر، سيؤدي الى تغيير في مسار العالم. وانتخاب أوباما رئيساً للولايات المتحدة الأميركية هو انقلاب وتغيير جذري في العالم، وسنراه من خلال تغييره العالم ككل، لأن استقرار كوكب بلوتون في الجدي سيؤدي الى تغيير في سلوك العالم السياسي. وأخيراً، وليس آخراً، قلت إننا سنكتشف أوكاراً إرهابية قبل قيامها بعمليات إرهابية خططت لها. وقد اكتشفنا "فتح الإسلام" والعمليات التي حضّرت لها.

توقعات العام 2009، كيف تحددها ماغي فرح؟

الكتاب الجديد يحمل عنوان "سنة الأزمات العنيفة"، لأنها سنة عنيفة جداً، وهي عام الأزمات. ففي تشرين الثاني/نو?مبر من العام 2008، دخلنا الخضّات. لكن، كما حصلت عندنا تغييرات وانقلابات تثير الدهشة، فسنرى حلولاً أشبه بالسحر. وفي أوقات أخرى، وبرغم سير الخطوات، سنجد أنها تعثرت في اللحظات الأخيرة. إذاً، هي سنة تحمل تقلّبات غير طبيعية، وهي أزمات اقتصادية وسياسية قد تبلغ حدّ الحروب عالمياً. أما في منطقتنا، فسنجد خريفاً غير جيد. أتمنى عدم حصول أي شيء، لكن هذا ما تقوله التوقعات الفلكية، سنة مفاجآت، مع تعثّر خطوات. وأصوات تعلو في كل مكان، ومواجهة مع الشعوب، وأداء يشبه الديكتاتورية.

تقهقر في بعض الأوضاع وتغييرات وتبدلات في السياسة أو في الاستراتيجية الاقتصادية والعلاقات بين الدول، سنسمع عن إعلان تغيير جذري يحصل، وانقلابات في بعض الأنظمة والسلوك السياسي. النفوذ العالمي سيشهد أفرقاء آخرين يدخلون على الخط للمشاركة في القرار العالمي. وثمة قوى جديدة ستظهر، وسنسمع عن عمليات تستهدف بعض القادة في العالم، أو محاولات عديدة لتغيير الأنظمة بالقوة. العلاقات الدبلوماسية ستخف في العام 2009، ووجود كوكب جوبيتير في برج الدلو، يعني نهاية بعض الأنظمة التعسفية، لأننا اقتربنا فلكياً من برج الدلو، ووجود جوبيتير فيه يعطي بعض المؤشرات الى ما سيحصل، كأن هناك انتصاراً للحق على أمور أخرى.أيضاً، هي سنة التقشف الخالية من البحبوحة المالية، وسنسمع عن بطالة في العالم. أما الشرق الأوسط، فسيشهد تغييرات كثيرة.

قد نقترب من حل للقضية الفلسطينية من خلال حل لم يُطرح سابقاً، وقد يغير بعض الجغرافيا والمقاييس، كما هناك بعض الحروب الأهلية قد تحصل في بعض الدول مثل: الصين، إيطاليا، الولايات المتحدة الأميركية، بريطانيا وفرنسا إذ سنشهد فيها العنف والتطرف. أيضاً في يوغوسلافيا، ألبانيا، بلغاريا، اليونان، الهند، أفغانستان، العراق، البرازيل وتركيا نخشى أن نشهد حروباً أهلية وفوضوية فيها. أما الكوارث الطبيعية والمناخية، فقد تصيب الهند والولايات المتحدة الأميركية، وسنسمع بفضائح سياسية لسلوك بعض الأنظمة العالمية، الى جانب عمليات خداع واحتيال. وعلينا في حياتنا اليومية في خلال عام 2009 أن نأخذ حذرنا من المحتالين والنصابين، ومن الحملات الإعلانية التي قد تكون كاذبة لترويج بعض البضائع الوهمية. وقد يكتشف الناس أنهم يتناولون بعض الأغذية الفاسدة، الى جانب مشاكل في السوق العقارية وانقلابات سياسية وحركات ثورية وشائعات تهز بعض المسؤولين. الإعلام سيكون قوياً هذه السنة. سنكتشف الكثير من الجديد في عالم الهاتف والإعلام. وكما غيّرت الفضائيات كثيراً، سنجد هذه السنة جديداً في الإعلام الذي سيشهد ثورة في الاتصالات والإنترنت. وربما بعض الفعاليات قد يقوم بعمليات نصب واحتيال من خلال هذه الثورة الإعلامية.

ما كان البرج الذهبي للعام 2008؟

الجدي، يليه العقرب، برج رئيس الجمهورية ميشال سليمان. وقد قلت في توقعات العام الماضي لبرج العقرب عبارة "إنك في شهر أيار/مايو واثق الخطى تمشي ملك". وفي هذا الشهر صار رئيساً للجمهورية.

سنة 2009، لأي برج ستكون؟

هي سنة الدلو بامتياز. يلحقه مواليد الميزان، وكذلك الحمل. ويتبعهم الجدي والسرطان والجوزاء. وفي آخر 2009، ستخف الضغوط عن العذراء والحوت والقوس.

الحمل:

من 21 آذار الى 20 نيسان سنة الانتصار على المصاعب. جيدة. إذا ارتكب أخطاء في الشهور الأربعة الأولى من السنة، فسيعود وينطلق بصورة واضحة في شهر نيسان، ويرى نفسه في وضع أفضل. أما دخول كوكب ساتورن في الميزان مع شهر تشرين الأول، فسيخلق له إرهاقاً فكرياً وهواجس تستمر حتى شهر تشرين الثاني. في الشهور الأولى هو في أفضل حال، لكن عليه الانتباه في الشهرين الأخيرين من السنة. عنده في خلال العام 2009 مشاريع كثيرة وتنقلات ولقاءات جديدة وبرامج مشوّقة. عاطفياً، لديه ارتباط أو فراق لأن كوكب ?ينوس في برجه استثنائياً من شباط حتى حزيران، برغم أنه في العادة لا يبقى لأكثر من شهر واحد. لذلك، هو سيغير مصير الحمل العاطفي. عنده صدف كثيرة، تلعب دوراً في حياته، الى جانب مفاجآت تأتيه على طبق من فضة.

الثور:
من 21 نيسان الى 20 أيار سنته مربكة قليلاً، لكنها سنة العمل والإنجازات الشخصية. عليه أن يعمل ولا يتكل على الحظ. وهو، بقدر ما يعمل، يصل الى مكان ما. وإذا لم يعمل، فلن يصل الى أي هدف. إذاً، سنته مربكة وجيدة في الوقت ذاته، تعتمد تطوراتها على إرادته وخياراته من خلال تصرفاته وأدائه. ما يعني أنه إذا أخذ خيارات صحيحة، فسوف ينجح، وإذا أخد الخيار الخطأ سيدفع ثمنه. كوكبا ساتورن وبلوتون يدعمانه، لكن جوبيتير في المقابل لن يدعمه، لأنه موجود في مربع معاكس له. وعنده تجارب يخوضها للمرة الأولى لم يعرفها من قبل، الى جانب نجاحات قد تضعه في مركز القيادة في أعماله. أمامه الكثير من السفر والانطلاق الى الخارج. وسيحقق الترقيات والإنجازات والمكافآت والتقدير، إذا عرف كيف يشتغل. لكن، في المقابل، عليه مسؤوليات كبيرة، والأعمال تتراكم وتضغط عليه. تأتيه نصائح من الأصدقاء، وينتصر في المدى البعيد. لكن، عليه الحذر من المناورين والمتملقين وبائعي الأوهام. الثور سينتقل الى مكان جديد، أو بيت جديد، أو بلد إقامة مختلف، أو موقع أو مركز أو مكتب جديد. المهم أن الانتقال سيحصل هذه السنة، مع صداقات جديدة، وقد يجد نصفه الآخر إذا كان عازباً. أمامه تقلبات وتغييرات واستقرار عاطفي.

الجوزاء:

من 21 أيار الى 21 حزيران سنة التغييرات الإيجابية، وهي أفضل من السنوات الأربع التي مرت عليه. عنده تأقلم مع التغيرات. سيمحو الماضي وينتقل الى جديد. ليس لديه سنة تواصل مع الماضي، وربما سيشعر بالغربة والارتباك إزاء انقلابات، لكنه سيجد آفاقاً جديدة تُفتح أمامه. لديه أرباح مادية سهلة، لأن كوكب جوبيتير الموجود في الدلو وهو برج هوائي مثله، سيجعله يرتاح أمام بعض الأمور المالية الجيدة. والحظ المطلق الموجود في الدلو، سيساعده كثيراً، وسيسهر عليه حتى آخر شهر آب/أغسطس. إذا فوجئ بأزمات، فسيجد أن يداً سحرية امتدت لتنقذه، وأمامه فرص في عالم الاتصالات والدراسات والإعلام والتعليم والفكر والمحاماة والأدب. عنده في أول السنة وفي نهايتها، إطلالات جماهيرية مربحة، وانفراج كامل في شهر تشرين الأول، مع وجود فترة تصاعدية تُشعره بالانفراج. والشهران الأخيران سيكونان أجمل فترة في هذه السنة. عاطفياً، وضعه جيد، خاصة في الشهور الأربعة الأولى من السنة، لأن مصيره العاطفي سيبدأ بالتغيير منذ أول السنة.

السرطان:
من 22 حزيران الى 22 تموزسنته المقبلة أفضل من سابقتها، لأن كوكب جوبيتير غادر المنطقة المواجهة له. ولذلك، هو انتهى من المعارك الكبرى والأحزان والخضّات. أمامه تحسّن على جميع الأصعدة الصحية والشخصية والمهنية، لأنه انتهى من الضغوط المتلاحقة التي لازمته طوال السنة الماضية. سينتقل الى مكان جديد أو عمل مغاير، وسيحقق هذه السنة ثروة، أو قد يحصل على إرث أو ربح من طريق الزوج أو أحد المقربين. عنده تواصل مع الخارج، أو ربما، انتقال وفرص مناسبة في الشهور الستة الأولى من السنة. لكن، على مواليد الأيام العشرة الأولى من هذا البرج الانتباه الى صحتهم. عاطفياً، لدى مولود السرطان ولادة شيء جميل في حياته رومنسي وشاعري. بعض مواليد هذا البرج سيعانون تغييراً في مزاج الشريك وطبيعة تصرفاته.

الأسد:

من 23 تموز الى 22 آب سنة تناقضات مثيرة. فيها كثير من الأشياء الجديدة واعتراض ومواجهة، لأن كوكبي جوبيتير ونبتون في مواجهة برجه، وعليه الانتباه خاصة عندما يلتقيان. ابتداءً من الخامس من كانون الثاني، ثمة شيء قد يغيّر مصيره. هي سنة جيدة للمشاركة في إنشاء مؤسسة برفقة شريك، أو في بناء عائلة، أو الزواج، أو الانتماء الى فريق قوي والاستعانة بالشركاء النافذين. هو يستقطب مؤيدين، خاصة في الشهور الثلاثة الأخيرة. ابتداءً من أيار، يجد نفسه أمام خيارات وتجارب لم يرَ مثلها ولم يعهدها سابقاً. عليه الانتباه منها كي لا يقع نتيجة شراكة مشبوهة أو شركاء مخادعين. الانقلابات في حياته، التي قد توصله الى فراق أو ارتباط جديد، ستتم في فصل الربيع المهم عنده، وسيجد الدعم من مؤسسات رسمية ومن مصارف مالية، وسيغير مواقع مهنية. أما وجود كوكب جوبيتير في برج الدلو، فينبئه عن زواج محتمل جداً إذا كان عازباً. آخر السنة عنده ينتهي بشراكة أو حلف جديد، لأن كوكب مارس السريع الذي لا يستقر لأكثر من شهر ونصف الشهر، سيأتي إليه في 26 تشرين الأول، وسيبقى عنده حتى أول سنة 2010. هذا الكوكب سيعطيه الكثير من الحماسة والدوافع والحيوية، إلا أنه يحذّره من التسرع والحوادث. عاطفياً، تعتبر الأوقات الأفضل رومنسية عنده بين آخر آو20 أيلول، لأنه يتمتع بالجاذبية، وقد يجد الشريك. 

العذراء:
من 23 آب الى 22 أيلول سنة التغييرات الجذرية، إذ سينتهي من بعض الإشكالات، خاصة في شهر تشرين الأول. الأقدار ستقول كلمتها، وهو سيتعامل مع أوضاع جديدة، ومع مغامرات لم يشهدها من قبل. فجأة، سيكتشف حقائق ووقائع كان غائباً عنها، إذا أحسن التصرف، سيحرز انتصارات كبيرة. وكوكب بلوتون الموجود في برج الجدي، يناسبه ويدعمه طوال السنة. إلا أن عليه الحذر من مشاريع وفرص مهنية وهمية، ما يتطلب منه عدم المغامرة. في آخر السنة، يرحل كوكب ساتورن الى برج الميزان فتحصل مع مولود العذراء فرص جيدة، يتجاوب معها بإيجابية كبيرة، ويتخلص من كل مشاكله، ويتأقلم مع الجديد وتُفتح أمامه آفاق واسعة جداً. في هذه السنة، هو أكثر جدية في علاقاته العاطفية. عنده علاقات حب ومشاريع زواج أو شراكة مهمة جداً. إلا أنه يتمنّع عن قبول عرض من شخص مناسب، وربما يلتقي بشخص آخر.

الميزان:

من 23 أيلول الى 23 تشرين الأول سنته جيدة، أفضل من سابقتها. لكنها تتغير مع دخول شهر تشرين الأول، حين يواجهه كوكب ساتورن، فيطلب منه أن يكون جدياً. هذه السنة تمنحه فرصاً مميزة، مساعدات، تغييرات إيجابية، طموحاً، قوة وقدرة على تغيير حياة بعض الناس حوله. تتحسّن أوضاعه المالية، ويعرف ترقية أو مكافأة أو وظيفة أخرى تدر عليه الأرباح. هي سنة الإبداع والولادة للبعض، يفرحون بطفل في حياتهم. في هذه السنة، تتغير فلسفة الميزان في الحياة، ويقوم بتوظيفات لها طابع عائلي ودعم يأتيه من المحيطين العائلي والعاطفي. يتلقى خبراً سعيداً جداً في الأيام العشرة الأخيرة من كانون الثاني، أي، في مطلع السنة. والحظ الى جانبه بين شباط وآذار. يمر في فترة إرباك ما بين الأيام العشرة الأخيرة من شهر نيسان وأواخر شهر أيار. شهر تموز، جيد له. في آب، يتلقى دعماً، لكن الصراعات تواجهه منذ أيلول وحتى تشرين الأول. الحب يكون في كل مكان حوله، وهو يسعى الى أن يعيش أوقاتاً عاشقة. سيترك أثره لدى أناس يلتقيهم لأول مرة، وعنده قضية عائلية خاصة جداً، ويحتكم في زواج أو ولادة داخل العائلة.

العقرب:
من 24 تشرين الأول الى 21 تشرين الثاني سنة الانتفاضة والتجديد، ستقلب شؤونه رأساً على عقب. عنده أوقات جيدة تتفوق على الأوقات الضاغطة التي ستواجهه منذ دخول جوبيتير برج الدلو في الخامس من كانون الثاني. لمواليد العقرب أقول، إياكم وتحدي السلطات ومراكز النفوذ، لأن وجود كواكب بلوتون في الجدي، وساتورن في العذراء، وأورانوس في الحوت، هو وضع جيد لبرجكم. لكن كوكب جوبيتير في الدلو يعاكسه. إذاً، ثمة من يدعمه ومن يعاكسه، والانتصار يتفاوت بين الطرفين، بحسب تأثيرات كل فلك، وقوته على الآخر. الفلك يحذر مواليد العقرب من أشخاص يحاولون تضليلهم هذه السنة، وقد يكونون من داخل العائلة. ومن الضروري تصحيح العلاقات وتصويبها. لدى مولود العقرب زواج قد ينقله الى البعيد. وكوكب المفاجآت أورانوس، سيجعله يصوّب في بعض علاقاته، كما تعطيه الحياة الاجتماعية سعادة وانشراحاً، وتزداد شعبيته كثيراً. الوضع المنزلي مهم بالنسبة إليه، وقد يعيد اللقاء مع أشخاص ابتعد عنهم، أو قد يعرف مصالحة عاطفية، أو يعيش الحنين والذكريات.

القوس: 

من 22 تشرين الثاني الى 20 كانون الأول سنة القفزات الجبّارة. مميزة بآفاقها ومفاجآتها المذهلة وفرصها الثمينة. مولود القوس، يستقطب الأنظار، ويصبح نجماً في مجال ما، خاصة إذا كان يتعاطى مع الجماهير. يستفيد من الفرص للبروز، وعنده نجاح في الخطابة والكتابة والإعلام والإعلان والترويج والتجارة والتعليم والسياسة والفن. سنته تحمل التطرف والموالاة. يواصل الدراسة ويفكر في مهنة أخرى. الشهران الأخيران من السنة سيشكلان أفضل الأوقات عنده منذ أربع سنوات حتى الآن برغم أن سنته بشكل عام، ستكون جميلة وواعدة، أهمها بين شباط/فبراير وحزيران/يونيو، لوجود كوكب الحب ?ينوس في برج الحمل. شهر أياراستثنائي له. كما لديه وعود في شهر أيلول/سبتمبر. والفترة الشيقة جداً تبدأ في تشرين الأول/أكتوبر، وتستمر حتى آخر السنة. في هذه الشهور الثلاثة، سيحقق قفزات جبّارة، مع أسفار وانتقال الى موقع جديد. عاطفياً، سنته جيدة جداً ومهمة. أمام العزّاب غرام مفاجئ وتوطيد علاقات لدى العاشقين.

الجدي:
من 21 كانون الأول الى 19 كانون الثاني سنة المشاريع، والاستثمارات الناجحة، وسنة الحظوظ المالية. يفكر مولود الجدي في شراء عقار أو منزل أو مكتب. يستعيد ملكية قديمة، والحظ المطلق يدعمه أيضاً بين آب وآخر السنة، ومعه في هذه الفترة يستفيد أيضاً مواليد الثور والعذراء. هذا الحظ المطلق، هو أشبه بعملية إنقاذ له تحصل في الدقائق الأخيرة. الجدي سيقطف هذه السنة أفكاراً سابقة، وإذا شعر في شهر أيار، ببعض الانقباض والتراجع، فهو سيستعيد نشاطه في حزيران، وسيغير اتجاهاته. الفترة الواقعة بين آذار وحزيران، ستكون مسرحاً لجديد في حياته. وفي أيلول/سبتمبر، سيعاكسه كوكب مارس، إلا أنه سيشهد جديداً في تشرين الثاني. أمامه أسفار مفاجئة، ينتقل من مكان الى آخر، ويتعرف الى أوساط جديدة. بين شباط وحزيران قد يكون وضعه العاطفي متعثراً. وثمة قصة قديمة في حياته ستعود الى الظهور. ربما ينتقل الى وضع جديد نتيجة زواج أو خيار آخر. أمامه بعض النزاعات الصغيرة العابرة في الشهر الأول من السنة. وأمام بعض الفترات القادمة التي سيشهدها هذه السنة.

الدلو:

من 20 كانون الثاني الى 18 شباط سنة الحظوظ الكبرى. وهي من أفضل السنين التي ستمر عليه. يبدأ دورة جديدة بعد إحباط سابق. عامه الجديد مليء بالوعود واللقاءات السحرية، ومفاجآت في المجال المهني. يساهم القدر في إسعاد مواليد الدلو، ويساعدهم الحظ المطلق على بلوغ أهدافهم حتى شهر آب. وقصة قديمة قد تكون صحية أو عائلية أو مهنية يعالجونها. ووجود كوكب ساتورن في برج العذراء حتى 29 تشرين الأول سيجعل الدلو أكثر وعياً للتفاصيل. أمامه تغييرات إيجابية في آخر السنة، وهو سيبرع في مجال الاتصالات والتواصل، خاصة إذا كان ينتمي الى مؤسسات عالمية وإنسانية. ينجح أيضاً في مجال التلفزيون، المسرح، الطيران، الراديو، وفي جميع أعمال مشتقات النفط والبحر. سنته جيدة، لكن عليه الحذر من التلاعب والغش كي لا يكون الثمن باهظاً. وشهر شباط، سيكون شهر القرارات الكبرى. حظه قوي في منتصف آذار، أبحاث مهمة وسفر وأجواء ممتازة في أيار، تموزوآب، حيث يحقق ترقية وعملاً كبيراً، أو يبرم عقداً مهماً. يكثر العمل عنده في شهر أيلول. أفكار جيدة وفرص نجاح وتألق في آخر السنة. عاطفياً، لن نشهد زيجات كثيرة لمواليد الدلو، لكن لديه إنجازات مهمة.

الحوت:
من 19 شباط الى 20 آذار سنة النهضة والالتزامات الجديدة. وهي سنة الخلاص والإنقاذ. سيخرج من سنة صعبة، الى أخرى أكثر وعداً. وهي سنة غير اعتيادية، فيها تطورات وتغييرات لم يحسب لها حساباً، تقوده نحو وضع أفضل. لكنه، كمن يعيش على بركان ويتكيف مع اللامنتظر واللامتوقع، إلا أنه يحب هذه الأجواء المشوقة ويميل إليها. يطرأ تعديل مفاجئ في شأن مهم بالنسبة إليه، وتفرض الظروف عليه خيارات ما. يتعرض لخطر، وعليه الانتباه لتجنبه بهدوء وحكمة. هو يصنع حظه لهذه السنة، لأن كوكب ساتورن بدأ يخفف من مواجهته، ويقلل من معاكسته، ما جعل الضغوط تخف عليه حتى وإن مر في فترات دقيقة وصعبة قد تحصل في أوائل السنة.مولود الحوت يسير نحو أهدافه جيداً، ويتخلص من وضع صعب في خلال فصل الربيع. أمام الحوت اتجاهان، أو قد يمر بين خيارين صعبين. عنده لقاء مهم بين كوكبي نبتون وجوبيتير. حظ مباغت يأتيه من طريق فرصة لخلق عمل أو بدء مشروع جديد لم يفكر فيه سابقاً.يحقق الآمال في شهر أيلول، وينتهي من المعاكسات في شهر تشرين الأول. عاطفياً، لوجود كوكب ساتورن في برج العذراء، يعني أن يلتقي مولود الحوت بشخص حلم به طويلاً، أو قد يتعرض لفراق شخص بعد سنوات معه. إذاً، أمامه إما سنوات من الانتظار انتهت بالوعد، وإما أعوام من القهر والعذاب حققت له الفراق والخلاص. هو يحسم خياره هذه السنة، وربما يعاني وضعاً عاطفياً مرتبكاً يتحرر منه آخر السنة. الطابع النهائي لمواليد الحوت، يكمن في الاستقرار، والخيار النهائي: إما الارتباط وإما الفراق.
__________________

----------


## الاء

العقرب:
من 24 تشرين الأول الى 21 تشرين الثاني سنة الانتفاضة والتجديد، ستقلب شؤونه رأساً على عقب. عنده أوقات جيدة تتفوق على الأوقات الضاغطة التي ستواجهه منذ دخول جوبيتير برج الدلو في الخامس من كانون الثاني. لمواليد العقرب أقول، إياكم وتحدي السلطات ومراكز النفوذ، لأن وجود كواكب بلوتون في الجدي، وساتورن في العذراء، وأورانوس في الحوت، هو وضع جيد لبرجكم. لكن كوكب جوبيتير في الدلو يعاكسه. إذاً، ثمة من يدعمه ومن يعاكسه، والانتصار يتفاوت بين الطرفين، بحسب تأثيرات كل فلك، وقوته على الآخر. الفلك يحذر مواليد العقرب من أشخاص يحاولون تضليلهم هذه السنة، وقد يكونون من داخل العائلة. ومن الضروري تصحيح العلاقات وتصويبها. لدى مولود العقرب زواج قد ينقله الى البعيد. وكوكب المفاجآت أورانوس، سيجعله يصوّب في بعض علاقاته، كما تعطيه الحياة الاجتماعية سعادة وانشراحاً، وتزداد شعبيته كثيراً. الوضع المنزلي مهم بالنسبة إليه، وقد يعيد اللقاء مع أشخاص ابتعد عنهم، أو قد يعرف مصالحة عاطفية، أو يعيش الحنين والذكريات.



شكراااا

----------


## حتى ظلي له مهابه

عفوا وشكرا على الرد

----------


## eng.samara

"كذب المنجمون ولو صدقو"ا
ومسكين من صدق وصار يتابع

----------


## روان

برج الاسبوع مع روان : برج العذراء 
مواليد العذراء شديدو الذكاء، يمتازون بالدقة والحكمة والصبر. يغلب على مواليد العذراء الطابع المحافظ في شتى مجالات حياتهم. رغم مظهرهم الخارجي الذي يغلب عليه البرود، لكنهم في حقيقة الأمر يمتازون باللطف والرقة. لكن التعود على كبت المشاعر وإخفائها يؤدي بهم إلى خلق علاقات سطحية مع الآخرين وإلى قلة عدد الأصدقاء.

مواليد العذراء يمتازون بالعقلانية والمنهجية والمنطقية في أسلوب تفكيرهم. يسخّرون ذلك في تحليل أكثر المشاكل تعقيدًا. اهتمامهم الزائد بالتفاصيل قد يشغلهم عن القضايا الأهم، وتؤدي بهم هذه الدقة المفرطة إلى البطء في تنفيذ مشاريعهم. لكن بشكل عام، مواليد العذراء لديهم مواهب إبداعية شاملة، ولديهم القدرة على رؤية القضايا من زوايا مختلفة، ويحترمون وجهات نظر الآخرين.






ا*لمهنة*
  مميزات العذراء تناسب عمله كمرؤوس أكثر منه كقائد. يستخدم التكتيك والتخطيط لبلوغ أهدافه. لديه القدرة على العمل في مجال الفنون والعلوم واللغات. كما أن اهتمامه البالغ في الإحصاء يؤهله للعمل في مجال الحسابات. كما أنه يجيد العمل في مجال التحرير، الفيزياء، التحليل الكيماوي، الطب، التمريض، علم النفس، التدريس والتكنولوجيا. ولدى أنثى العذراء الميل للعمل في مجال الأزياء والموضة.

ا*لحبّ*
 يخفي المولود تحت هذا البرج عواطفه مهما كانت جياشة بقناع من البرود. وسبب رفضه الاستسلام لهذه العواطف عدم ثقته بالآخرين أو بنفسه أو بأحكامه الخاصة. مواليد هذا البرج كالمياه العميقة الغور التي تسري بهدوء. يمتاز بأسلوبه المتواضع، الواعي والمتحفظ. ويعد محاورًا جيدًا، حكيمًا، وقادرًا على فهم مشاكل الآخرين. يتمتع كلا الجنسين في هذا البرج بالجاذبية والوقار. كما يكنون كل الحب لزوجاتهم وأزواجهم.

*المشاهير*
 لورين باكال, مايكل جاكسون، دي إتش لورنس، الملكة إليزابيت الأولى.
*برج الحوت* 


 لا تسمح لأي شخص أن يحصل على نتائج عمل قمت به أنت. ستعاني كثيراً من بعض المشكلات الصحية إذا لم تنجح في السيطرة على وضعك الحالي. سينجذب إليك اليوم أشخاص من الجنس الآخر. الرياضة وبرامج اللياقة البدنية والتمرينات بصفة عامة تجعلك تشعر بتحسن كبير وتجد بعض النتائج السريعة من ذلك. أسعد أيامك هذا الأسبوع هو يوم الثلاثاء.
*برج الدلو* 


قد ترغب في الابتعاد اليوم. تقبل الأمر الواقع. أمورك تسير اليوم على ما يرام لذا افتح عينيك واستعد لانتظار نتائج الأمور بصدر رحب. حان وقت الكشف عن مشاعرك الحقيقية. أسعد أيامك هذا الأسبوع هو يوم الاثنين.

*برج الجدي* 


لا تقحم نفسك في شئون الآخرين. لا تتحمل مسئوليات الآخرين وإلا ستشعر بالتعب والإرهاق. إذا كانوا راغبين في الأمر بالفعل، سينتظرون. علاقاتك السرية قد تسبب لك صعوبات كثيرة في حياتك. أسعد أيامك هذا الأسبوع هو يوم الجمعة.
*برج القوس* 


 تجديد منزلك أو تزيينه ينبغي أن يشمل أفراد العائلة جميعهم. عليك بتبرير موقفك أمام العائلة. إذا لم تتمكن من السفر، خطط للقيام بأمر خاص مع أصدقائك وأقاربك. حاول أن تكون أكثر وضوحاً ودقة في تعاملاتك مع الآخرين. أسعد أيامك هذا الأسبوع هو يوم الثلاثاء.
*برج العقرب* 


 الانتقال لمنزل آخر أمر مرهق للغاية وقد لا يكون مرضياً للجميع. تجديد منزلك أو تزيينه ينبغي أن يشمل أفراد العائلة جميعهم. لا تكن كثير النقد أو الاعتراض على ما لا يعجبك، قد يؤدي هذا إلى وجود معارضة غير مطلوبة. استخدم ذكاءك وسرعة بديهتك في إحراز نقاط في صالحك وكسب بعض الأصدقاء. أسعد أيامك هذا الأسبوع هو يوم الجمعة.
*برج الميزان* 


 تجد نفسك لديك رغبة شديدة في معرفة التفاصيل هذا الأسبوع. قد تتعرض حياتك العاطفية إلى بعض المشاكل. بدلاً من أن تتخذ موقف غير مناسب في ذلك يمكنك فقط أن تعالج مشاعرك وطريقة تفكيرك بهدوء. ينبغي أن تتعامل بقدر من الحلم والتعقل عندما تتحدث مع الآخرين. المخاطرة بالمال قد يكون خياراً أمامك. أسعد أيامك هذا الأسبوع هو يوم السبت.

*برج العذراء*


 احذر جيداً ألا تنهك نفسك بأكثر مما تستطيع. قد تقع مشكلات خاصة بالنيران أو الغاز أو الوقود وتسبب بعض الإتلافات والأضرار. لن تستطيع تحسين الأمور دون معرفة ما يجب إصلاحه. خلافات مع أفراد منزلك من الجنس اللطيف تجعلك تفقد صبرك وتثير أعصابك كثيراً. أسعد أيامك هذا الأسبوع هو يوم الجمعة. 

*برج الاسد* 


 اتغييرات هامة تحدث في منزلك. لا جدوى من محاولة التعامل مع من تحب وقد يكون هناك شعور بالأذى. أنت الآن في حالة من الكسل والخمول وتحتاج أن تغير بعض مسار الخطط. بعض التغييرات المحتملة في محيط المنزل. أسعد أيامك هذا الأسبوع هو يوم السبت.

*برج السرطان* 


لا تتسرع في لوم الآخرين نتيجة حالتك المزاجية السيئة. يمكنك من خلال لقاءاتك خارج المنزل أن تتعرف على شخص ما ويصبح مقرباً جداً لك. اهتم كثيراً بأي اضطرابات صحية بسيطة تشعر بها. ادرس العقود والاتفاقيات المقدمة إليك جيداً. أسعد أيامك هذا الأسبوع هو يوم الثلاثاء.
*برج الجوزاء*


 قد لا تكون الأمور في حقيقتها بمثل ما تبدو عليه. اشترك في الأنشطة التي تضم جميع أفراد الأسرة. افحص أوراقك الشخصية جيداً وتأكد أنك أعددت كل أمورك. لا تتردد في الاشتراك في المحاضرات والندوات التي تفيدك. أسعد أيامك هذا الأسبوع هو يوم الجمعة. 
*برج الثور* 


قد تواجه بعض التأخيرات في الشحن أو الإرسال، لذا عليك بالحذر أثناء السفر. لا تدع عواطفك تتحكم فيك. تجنب كثرة الأحاديث مع الزملاء هذا الأسبوع. لا تقم بمشتريات أو استثمارات ضخمة. أسعد أيامك هذا الأسبوع هو يوم الأربعاء. 

*برج الحمل* 


 عليك قضاء المزيد من الوقت في تطوير هذه الفكرة الإبداعية. تأتيك فرص كثيرة يمكنك من خلالها إحراز مبلغ جيد من المال. ينشغل بالك كثيراً بالأطفال. لا تتردد في أن تضع بعض الخطط لشخصين. عليك التفكير بالرحلات والمشاريع العائلية. أسعد أيامك هذا الأسبوع هو يوم الثلاثاء.

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

برج العذراء 
 الوضع الفلكي يمنحك القدرة على تنفيذ الأفكار التي تجلب الاستقرار. قد تتعرض لبعض الانتقادات من الآخرين ويسود التوتر علاقاتك الشخصية. متاعب صحية وإحساس بالضيق والإرهاق. حاول الخلود إلى الراحة والترفيه عن نفس

يسلمو

----------


## دموع الورد

السرطان    22 حزيران (يونيو) - 22 تموز (يوليو) 

مهنياً: تواجه مضايقات من الزملاء ناتجة من الغيرة، لا تكترث لأي عمل تشعر أنه عدائي نحوك وكن إيجابياً. عاطفياً: يقلقك غياب الحبيب، لكنه مضطر بحكم عمله. اجتماعياً: ستكون محاطاً بأشخاص يحبونك وتتلقى دعماً معنوياً من أحد المقربين. رقم الحظ: 6.

----------


## دموع الورد

السرطان
لا تتسرع في لوم الآخرين نتيجة حالتك المزاجية السيئة. يمكنك من خلال لقاءاتك خارج المنزل أن تتعرف على شخص ما ويصبح مقرباً جداً لك. اهتم كثيراً بأي اضطرابات صحية بسيطة تشعر بها. ادرس العقود والاتفاقيات المقدمة إليك جيداً. أسعد أيامك هذا الأسبوع هو يوم الثلاثاء.


يا رب يكون يوم الثلاثا حلو.؟..مع انه اكتر يوم بكرهه

----------

